
Today is the 50th anniversary of Star Trek - TuringTest
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Trek#The_Original_Series_.281966.E2.80.9369.29
======
GrumpyYoungMan
I'm shocked that this isn't on the front page. Has Star Trek finally faded
from the public consciousness? That would be sad.

(As an aside, the official Star Trek site has a nice little celebratory video
from some of the actors in the various series:
[http://www.startrek.com/article/happy-50th-anniversary-
star-...](http://www.startrek.com/article/happy-50th-anniversary-star-trek))

